# Exo terra rack



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

where has this guy got his wooden rack from or has he made it if so how?
Exo-terra frog room - YouTube


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Bump:2thumb:


----------



## Velcro (May 18, 2010)

I've never seen any racks like that from Exo Terra, despite looking lots! He will have either built it himself, or paid a viv builder to construct it for him. Can't offer you any tips on how to do it though, I'm rubbish at DIY


----------



## serenity (May 8, 2011)

That is pretty cool. I suspect he has made a frame from 2"x2" or similar and clad it in mdf and painted it, or black melamine. It looks great and sets the Exo's off brilliantly.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, I'd say home or custom-made- near the beginning of the vid you can see a handle on the access panels that looks like the sort you'd buy at Wicks or whatever. Amazing room and amazing vivs, though- shows what you can do. :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

as already said....custom build, but it looks amazing


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

I am going to make a smaller 3" version for my mantella cowani and mantella aurantica breeding collonys


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Has anyone made anything like this before?:2thumb:


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think the clue to whether it was a bought or custom made is in the comment on YouTube from when the guy posted the video and said "made all this myself". Good work there, better than I could do.


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

now that looks stunning


----------

